# Arma Mesh



## Anglerprofi99 (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

Ich möchte mal Arma Mesh von Fox ausprobieren. Damit lassen sich anscheinend auch wirklich gute Carps fangen. Nun ist meine Frage wie man damit am besten umgeht, was man damit machen kann und das macht man ans Haar oder ?? Und habt ihr auch schon mehr Fische überlisten können als mit der normalen Art und Weise des Carphuntings?? 

MfG Anglerprofi99 :vik:


----------



## Karsten66 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Arma Mesh*

Hi,
probier es einfach aus! Hab es selber schon versucht, brachte zwar keine riesigen Erfolge aaaber wenn Boilies und co nicht gehn... dann kannste alles reinpacken was Karpfen so futtern!
Ist 'ne super Erfindung! Nur teuer!!!

Gruß Karsten


----------



## barschkönig (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Arma Mesh*

Hy Marvin
Ich würd es auch mal versuchen, ich habs im "FOX Guide to carp rigs" gesehn das soll gut sein.


----------



## Notung (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Arma Mesh*



Karsten66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> probier es einfach aus! Hab es selber schon versucht, brachte zwar keine riesigen Erfolge aaaber wenn Boilies und co nicht gehn... dann kannste alles reinpacken was Karpfen so futtern!
> Ist 'ne super Erfindung! Nur teuer!!!
> 
> Gruß Karsten



Hallo,
in England nicht!!:m
Gruß


----------



## Karsten66 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Arma Mesh*

Anbieten tust das am Haar, es gibt ein speziellen Stopper...
Ich hab's mit Maden und Grabben ausprobiert.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Knigge007 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Arma Mesh*

Habe bei meiner letzten Bestellung bei M&R tackle 3 DVDs geschenkt bekommen wo u.a. eine von Fox dabei war wo se Ihre ganze neuen Sachen zeigen und bestens erklären was man damit machen kann (echt Top gemacht), u.a. auch das Arma Mesh was mich so überzeugt hat das ichs mir nächsten Monat auf jeden Fall kaufen werde !


Du kriegst da halt wirklich alles eingepackt zb auch Thunfisch (ob zerbrösselt oder am Stück is Latte) und kannst diesen am Haar angebunden halt mal schnell 100m rauspfeffern was ohne dieses Zeugs niemals machbar ist außer du legt es mitm Boot aus und auch da kann dir das Zeugs zerbrösseln und spätestens wenn Weissfisch kommt is dein Thunfisch überall nur nicht mehr da wo er sein soll... nur mal so als Beispiel.

In dieser Entfernung hat wohl noch kaum ein Karpfen so ein Futter gesehen..... 

Wenn du Brot locker im Arma Mesh einpackst schwimmt es und du kannst es per Blei in jeder Wassertiefe anbieten so wie de grad lustig bist... presst es zusammen - logo sinkt es und hält anscheinend mehrere Stunden.

Die Fox DVD ist echt super gibts aber so nicht zu kaufen kriegt man in manchen Shops bei Bestellungen Gratis dazu u.a. halt auch bei M&R Tackle welches sowieso mein Lieblings Shop ist !


----------



## tarpoon (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Arma Mesh*

es ist einfach die elegantere lösung zum strumpf. bei mir in der gegend werden eine menge gute karpfen im moment mit dem zeug gefangen. die möglichkeiten sind halt unendlich. gut löslicher teig wäre da einer meiner ersten gedanken )


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Arma Mesh*

cool danke Jungs muss es mir also mal zulegen

MfG Anglerprofi99


----------



## acker_666 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Arma Mesh*

Die Möglichkeiten sind zwar unbegrenzt, dennoch ist das Zeugs
.au teuer.


----------



## Knigge007 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Arma Mesh*

Jo 5m für 17€ das reicht einem ja Ewigkeiten... man macht ja meist nur 12-25mm Päckchen... da brauchst dann jedesmal in etwa 5cm also gibt das ~100 Päckchen...


Da gibts anderes Zeugs was bedeutend teurer ist... als Beispiel werf ich mal PVA Tüten in Raum, ja die sind wirklich teuer....


----------



## Tino (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Arma Mesh*

Man weiss ja nicht was einige da reinpacken wollen.

Bei ganzen Brötchen wirds dann echt teuer.

Für 20-25 mm Köder, ist das nicht die Bohne teuer.


----------



## TroutSpezi (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arma Mesh*

Wie befestigt ihr Partikelköder im Arma Mesh "Beutel" sicher am Haar?

Ich wollte gerne mit Kicherebsen fischen, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen wie man eine sichere Befestigung mit Extender Stops, Boiliestopper, etc. erhält.

Falls jemand Fotos hat, gerne diese posten!


----------



## Lupus (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arma Mesh*

Kichererbsen kannst du ohne das Zeug einfach wie einen Boilie anbieten!!!

Wer keine Lust gat das Zeug von Fox zu kaufen nimmt einfach das von MAD! Ist nämlich genau das gleiche nur wesentlich günstiger!!!!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## TroutSpezi (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arma Mesh*

Hallo,

@ Lupus: D.h. du durchbohrst die Kichererbsen mit der Boilienadel und sicherst sie ganz normal mit einem Boiliestopper?
Für was benutzt du arma mesh oder das von aus der MAD serie?

@all
Hat jemand Fotos und Erfahrungsberichte zu Arma mesh?


----------



## Lupus (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arma Mesh*

Moin,
ich fische nicht mit Kichererbsen hab aber zumindest schon gesehen das andere die ganz einfach durchstochen haben klappt ja bei allen anderen Partikeln egal welcher Konsistens auch!

zu Armamesh oder Guardian fon MAD
Die Frage ist ja hast du ein Problem das du mit Hilfe von Armamesh lösen möchtest...
Ich meine ...du kaufst dir ja auch keine Gummistiefel in der Wüste um dann mal nach Wasser zu suchen damit du durchlaufen kannst....weiß nicht wie ich das anders erklären soll!

Ich benutze das Guardian um Pellets einzustrumpfen! Das funktioniert ganz gut allerdings schützt ein 20mm Pellet eingestrumpft auch nicht davor das sich eine Riesen Brasse hakt!!! Der Köder bleibt so aber wenigstens am Haken!!#6


----------



## TroutSpezi (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arma Mesh*

Das zu beangelnde Gewässer wird in erster Linie mit Boilies befischt und der Befischungsdruck ist recht hoch. Ich möchte daher eine Alternative am Haar anbieten...

Da ich in erster Linie einen Partikel-Mix (Kichererbsen, Mais, versch. samen, hanf,..) anfüttere, möchte ich auch genau mit diesen Ködern fischern. Daher der Gedanke Arma mesh o.ä. zu nutzen.Die Partikel sind den Carps bekannt und erwecken kein Misstrauen!|supergri

Zweites Einsatzgebiet beim Störangeln in einer Teichanlage z.B. Thunfisch als Köder am Haar anbieten zu können.
Aber wie befestigt Ihr diese Köder am Haar?#c


----------



## Allround-Angler (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arma Mesh*

Wer gerne sparen möchte, kann ebenso Nylonstrümpfe sowie Moskitonetze benutzen|rolleyes. Ist halt nicht röhrenförmig und somit etwas fummeliger in der Anwendung, aber soviele Päckchen braucht man ja auch nicht.


----------



## allrounder11 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arma Mesh*

@Sparfüchse, recht habt ihr!

Ich brauche kein Arma-Mesh, PVA, Schrumpfschläuche, Aufziehnadeln etc... von den bekannten Herstellern!

Nur am Vorfach zu sparen bzw. billige mit z.B. Kryston gleichzusetzen, halte ich für fragwürdig - aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## Lupus (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arma Mesh*

Hallo,
verstehe allerdings denke ich das in einem Gewässer mit ordentlich Befischungsdruck sicher etliche Leute mit Partikeln angeln und füttern!!

Versuch es doch mal mit einem Teig aus Brot, Hanf und roten Zuckmückenlarven aus dem Zoofachhandel! 

Den Tei bekommst du mit einer Baitroket auch auf Entfernung und damit angelt bestimmt kein anderer! Den Teig zum anködern einfach in Das Mesh packen zuknoten und zum Schluß noch ne Ladung TeTeig drum!mit der Ködernadel aufziehen und mit dem Boiliestopper sichern!

Du möchtest mit dem Meshzeug auch Söre angeln? Was konkret hast du den vor? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie man einen Thunfisch am Haar anbietet geschweige denn was das dann für ein Stör sein soll der Thunfische im ganzen frisst:m!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## TroutSpezi (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arma Mesh*

Mit dem Teig werde ich mal antesten.Die meisten dort füttern und fischen tatsächlich mit Boilies.Partikel sind noch nicht sehr verbreitet.

Alles Fische bringt Stör, viele fischen daher mit Räucherlachs im Nylonstrumpf. Möchte das etwas verfeinern und auch Thunfisch aus der Dose (auch oft bestandteil meines Method-Mix) am haar fischen. Habe das auch mal bei einem Testangler von Fox geshen, wie es das dann aber am haar tatsächlich fest bekommen hat nicht.


----------



## Lupus (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arma Mesh*

Hallo, bei den Stören geht es wohl in erster Linie um den fischige Geschmack...sollte mit Boilies dann wohl auch gehen!
Ansonsten machst du dir ne Paste /Teig auf Basis von Brot und eben Thunfisch etc. und dann am in das Mesh Material aufziehen fetig!

Um den Teig fischig und haltbar zu bekommen kannst du Fishöl (z.B. Lachs etc.) mit verarbeiten durch das Fett löst sich der Teig wesentlich langsamer auf!
Neutralere Öle wäre Margarine Pflanzenöle etc. !!

Vielleicht hilft dir auch das:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkX6ZoknV6o



Gruß

Lupus


----------



## kati48268 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Arma Mesh*

Ich wärm die 2012er Kiste um Arma Mesh/Guardian Mesh mal wieder auf.

Nutze das Zeugs bisang nur für Brotköder, da ist es top, hält bombig, Brot quillt toll durch die Maschen.

Wie sind denn die Erfahrungen mit anderen Ködern, z.B. dem oft erwähnten Thunfisch? Wie schnell laugt das Zeugs aus?

Was packt ihr da sonst so rein, auch an ungewöhnlichen Sachen? Und wie sind die Erfolge damit?

Erfahrungen auch mit anderen Zielfischen außer Karpfen & Stör, z.B. weiche Sardinen auf Hecht?


----------

